# "bsdinstall" is taking me for a ride



## Niatross (Oct 6, 2012)

I just upgraded from "8.3-RELEASE-p3" to "9.0-RELEASE-p3" - using the "freebsd-update" utility.

Upgrading to FreeBSD 9.0 removes your source tree (/usr/src). How do I reinstall my source tree using "bsdinstall"?

In earlier versions I could use "sysinstall" and choose "Configure" on the main menu to install the source tree.

How do I get to the "Distribution Select" screen in the "bsdinstall" utility? The "bsdinstall" utility wants to take me for a ride and not allow me to customize my installation. Every time I type "bsdinstall",  it starts asking me for a keyboard layout, hostname then it starts wanting me to configure my partitions.

I just want to install my source tree (via a ncurse menu) without using csup or svn. 

The "bsdinstall" utility accepts targets, but I don't see a target to install a source distribution.

What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## Niatross (Oct 7, 2012)

I guess this is the answer: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29172

I still don't understand why "bsdinstall" won't allow the user to install the source tree (/usr/src) after FreeBSD has been installed or upgraded.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 7, 2012)

bsdinstall(8) is supposed to be an installer only.  A companion program called "bsdconfig" is under construction.  There is a port for now: sysutils/bsdconfig.


----------



## Minbari (Oct 7, 2012)

Or You can call sysinstall, it's still functional.


----------



## Niatross (Oct 7, 2012)

Minbari said:
			
		

> Or You can call sysinstall, it's still functional.



no, sysinstall doesn't work when it comes to the installing the source tree in 9.x.


----------

